# Cord blood collection with donor egg



## butterfeena (Feb 23, 2012)

i wondered if anyone had a good source of information about this. I have read on NHS website that you can't donate cord blood if you have been a donor recipient but I wondered if I should be paying privately to store it for own baby for the future. Any info gratefully received.


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi honey

I did cord blood & stem cell storage. It seemed like a no brainer for me from a compatibility point of view !!! Am off to bed now but ask away   I'll dig the company info out for you tmoro.

xx


----------

